
Tor Browser Exposed: Anti-Privacy Implantation at Mass Scale - freakyfractal
https://medium.com/@movrcx/tor-browser-exposed-anti-privacy-implantation-at-mass-scale-bd68e9eb1e95#.x08nb2cxk
======
upofadown
Step one:

* Attacker gains custody of an addons.mozilla.org TLS certificate (wildcard preferred)

